# [SOLVED] Dell XPS M140 Intel Integrated Graphic Driver Problem



## pakka (Feb 8, 2009)

Im having a problem with my Dell Laptop and its graphic drivers. Yesterday, I started my laptop and it gave me an error message saying Windows has recovered from a serious error. 

My screen resolution is now 1024*768 instead of 1280*720(I think that's the one) and i cant increase it. In the device manager my laptop's Mobile Intel(R) 910GML Express Chipset family Chipset Components has a yellow symbol beside it and when i right click on it and go to properties i get "Windows cannot initialize the device driver for this hardware". (Code 37)

I've tried to reinstall the drivers by downloading them from intel.com many times but nothing seems to be helping. Any tips would be greatly appreciated. :smile:


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Dell XPS M140 Intel Integrated Graphic Driver Problem*

Have you tried to uninstall that device with yellow mark? Also see in ADD/REMOVE if there is any program related to video...uninstall them too. Reboot and reinstall drivers again. Install the chipset drivers first.


----------



## pakka (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Dell XPS M140 Intel Integrated Graphic Driver Problem*

I tried this and it didnt help. Im still getting the yellow message and cant change the resolution.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Dell XPS M140 Intel Integrated Graphic Driver Problem*

When you uninstalled the device/s in question in Device Manager and uninstalled video related programs in ADD/REMOVE... did Windows automatically install them again on reboot?

In Device Manager get the details of the devices with yellow marks and post them here.

Try chipset driver from DELL:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...7&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=27&fileid=149851

or directly here:
http://ftp.us.dell.com/chipset/R114079.EXE


----------



## pakka (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Dell XPS M140 Intel Integrated Graphic Driver Problem*

No it doesnt automatically install them, It finds new hardware for VGA controller and asks me to install it. 
What details should i post exactly?
I tried that driver and nope, It doesnt work either


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Dell XPS M140 Intel Integrated Graphic Driver Problem*

In Device Manager, get Properties and click on DETAILS tab.

Re. the driver from DELL, the exe file extracts the contents in a folder (C:\dell\Rxxxx).... when Windows asks you to install the drivers, point it to the said folder.

EDIT:
Try this also:
http://downloads.guru3d.com/Guru3D---Driver-Sweeper-(Setup)_d1655.html


----------



## pakka (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Dell XPS M140 Intel Integrated Graphic Driver Problem*

When i click at details i get this






When i change the path to the folder it cant find the drivers so im forced to use the setup in the drivers which isnt helping.


----------



## pakka (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Dell XPS M140 Intel Integrated Graphic Driver Problem*

That software only works for nVidia and ati cards. No option for intel im afraid :'(


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Dell XPS M140 Intel Integrated Graphic Driver Problem*

I suggest you get also the screenshot of the Device Manager showing the device with yellow marks. Get the properties of that device and get a screenshot. Get a screenshot also of the DETAILS tab for that device (best if you can enter the Device Instance ID because not all of it is captured in the screenshot).

Here's the steps to attach a screen shot in this forum:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Software/Articles/151.html

Also try the link below:

http://ftp.us.dell.com/chipset/R141246.EXE

This one you have not tried yet (I think).. d/load and install. Post back what you find out.


----------



## pakka (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Dell XPS M140 Intel Integrated Graphic Driver Problem*



TriggerFinger said:


> I suggest you get also the screenshot of the Device Manager showing the device with yellow marks. Get the properties of that device and get a screenshot. Get a screenshot also of the DETAILS tab for that device (best if you can enter the Device Instance ID because not all of it is captured in the screenshot).
> 
> Here's the steps to attach a screen shot in this forum:
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Software/Articles/151.html
> ...


When i tried to install the drivers you suggested i got that message but i installed it anyway, Nothing changed though.
The device instance ID is 
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2592&SUBSYS_01B51028&REV_03\3&61AAA01&0&10

Man im beginning to lose hope :sigh:


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Dell XPS M140 Intel Integrated Graphic Driver Problem*

Try uninstalling the devices in question again. Then install the driver from here:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Professional&lang=eng

Reboot then install this driver:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=N&DwnldId=12536&lang=eng

If that does not work, may be a repair install of Windows might help


----------



## pakka (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Dell XPS M140 Intel Integrated Graphic Driver Problem*

No its not working man, How can i do a repair installation of windows?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Dell XPS M140 Intel Integrated Graphic Driver Problem*

Try the steps here:

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/helpandsupport/learnmore/tips/doug92.mspx


----------



## pakka (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Dell XPS M140 Intel Integrated Graphic Driver Problem*

Will doing this delete any important data i have in My Documents and some of the programs i have installed?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Dell XPS M140 Intel Integrated Graphic Driver Problem*

Repair install is supposed to be NON destructive (yeah, right :grin Of course it should not be a reason not to save your important data (before doing the repair).


----------



## pakka (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Dell XPS M140 Intel Integrated Graphic Driver Problem*

Thanks so much for everything man ray:, I finally got it working by doing a repair install of windows. :grin:
Feels weird though, i was getting used to seeing websites in 1024*768.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

:4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap:

Finally.. 

Thank you for the update. I am happy to know you got it sorted out.:grin:


----------

